# welche HDD für Server mit Debian



## andrejox (3. August 2014)

*welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Hallo Community,

Ich habe mich entschlossen bald einen Server mit Debian, zu bauen.
Leider weiss ich nicht welche Festplatte am besten geignet ist für mein forhaben.
Da der Server im dauerbetrieb laufen soll habe ich an eine HDD von WesternDigital gedacht und zwar eine NAS variante, die von der Red Serie.

Ist das ne gute Idee, oder gibt es bessere?


----------



## Jimini (3. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Eine WD Red ist keine schlechte Wahl. Ein System im Dauerbetrieb zu fahren ist aber auch mit "normalen" Festplatten möglich und machbar - ich verbaue seit Jahren ganz gewöhnliche Festplatten (mein letzter Router lief mit einer alten Notebookfestplatte über Jahre durch), da mir der Aufpreis für die offizielle 24/7-Eignung meistens schlichtweg zu hoch ist. Wenn du aber auf Nummer sicher gehen und 3 statt 2 Jahren Garantie willst, greife ruhig zur WD Red. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Was soll der Server denn können?
Ich hab mit extra SSD für das Betriebssystem und HDD für die zu speichernden Daten bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als alles auf einer Platte.


----------



## andrejox (3. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Was er können soll: owncloud, Plex Media Server, Samba Freigaben, rsync und den Rest überlege ich mir noch.

Das mit der SSD und der Platte als Datenspeicher hört sich interessant an, ist mir dan aber doch etwas zu teuer. Möchte mir ne große Festplatte kaufen (4 TB), da bleibt mir leider nicht mehr viel für ne SSD. Vielleicht kommt die dann später hinzu.


----------



## Jimini (3. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Wenn du sparen möchtest, rate ich dir, erstmal eine 3TB-Platte anzuschaffen. Diese sind pro TB aktuell noch deutlich günstiger als 4TB-Modelle. SSD lohnen sich in solchen Systemen nur, wenn es auf möglichst niedrigen Energieverbrauch und / oder geringe Lautheit ankommt. Ich persönlich bin mit SSD noch recht vorsichtig - mir sind in den letzten Jahren mehrere SSD wegen Firmware-Problemen ausgestiegen - und das ist gerade bei einem System, welches möglich wenig down sein soll, echt ärgerlich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (9. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Lohnt sich eine SSD überhaupt im Server für solche Aufgaben? 
Ich mein, bei Datenbanken und großen Webservern kann ich mir das schon vorstellen, 
aber wie sieht es hier aus?

Ich persönlich habe übrigens eine WD Red 3TB im Rechner drin. Dazu noch meine alte 2TB Platte.


----------



## Jimini (9. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eine SSD überhaupt im Server für solche Aufgaben?
> Ich mein, bei Datenbanken und großen Webservern kann ich mir das schon vorstellen,
> aber wie sieht es hier aus?


 Eine SSD lohnt sich, wenn
- es auf geringe Lautstärke / geringen Energieverbrauch / Geschwindigkeit ankommt
- man nicht viel Speicherplatz braucht
Mein alter Router lief beispielsweise auf einem RAID1 aus zwei SSDs, da bei einem Speicherplatzbedarf von unter 10GB entsprechende HDDs und SSDs quasi gleich teuer sind.

MfG Jimini


----------



## xpSyk (9. August 2014)

Ich würde auch eine WD Red nehmen, aber lieber 2x 2TB als 1x 4TB. Damit kommst du kaum teurer weg, hast aber mehr Leistung und Sicherheit.


----------



## Jimini (9. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eine WD Red nehmen, aber lieber 2x 2TB als 1x 4TB. Damit kommst du kaum teurer weg, hast aber mehr Leistung und Sicherheit.


 Aber dafür nur den halben Speicherplatz - ich gehe zumindest davon aus, dass du dich auf ein RAID1 beziehst. Zumal ein RAID1 nur geringfügig mehr Datensicherheit bietet; ich würde daher die zweite Platte als Backupplatte nutzen und ab und an ein Image ziehen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## xpSyk (9. August 2014)

Hätte ich Raid gemeint, hätte ich Raid geschrieben. 
Ich meine es so wie es da steht: 2x 2TB anstatt 1x 4TB.


----------



## Jimini (9. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Hätte ich Raid gemeint, hätte ich Raid geschrieben.
> Ich meine es so wie es da steht: 2x 2TB anstatt 1x 4TB.


 Und inwiefern hat man dann mehr Leistung und Sicherheit? Abgesehen davon, dass das bei der Partitionierung mehr Arbeit macht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## xpSyk (9. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Man kann so die Sachen auf zwei Platten verteilen. Wenn eine schreibt ist die andere noch im Idle/hat noch die gesammte Schreibleistung zur Verfügung. Und wenn eine Kaputt geht ist nur eine Hälfte der Daten kaputt, was natürlich nur minimal mehr Sicherheit ist, aber besser als nichts und man kann senslible Daten ja doppelt auf beiden abspeichern.


----------



## Abductee (9. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Sicherheit kann man nur mit einem Backup außerhalb des eigentlichen Rechners haben.


----------



## Namaker (9. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Und wenn eine Kaputt geht ist nur eine Hälfte der Daten kaputt, was natürlich nur minimal mehr Sicherheit ist, aber besser als nichts und man kann senslible Daten ja doppelt auf beiden abspeichern.


 Du verlierst zwar unter Umständen nur die Hälfte der Daten, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, überhaupt welche zu verlieren, ist etwa doppelt so hoch, da du auch doppelt so viele Platten hast, ergo unnötig


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

kommt immer darauf an wie wichtig die Daten für jemanden sind, demnach gilt es auch die Backup Methode und Anzahl zu wählen.


----------



## andrejox (24. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage. Und zwar ist es sinvoll das Betreibsystem (Debian) auf die WD Red zu installieren, oder ist es besser eine separate zu nehmen. 
Gibt es sonst einbusen in der Leistung oder so? Hab die Festplatte schon gekauft, bin aber noch am grübeln.


----------



## Jimini (24. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*



andrejox schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage. Und zwar ist es sinvoll das Betreibsystem (Debian) auf die WD Red zu installieren, oder ist es besser eine separate zu nehmen.
> Gibt es sonst einbusen in der Leistung oder so? Hab die Festplatte schon gekauft, bin aber noch am grübeln.


 Aus Performancesicht ist es ziemlich egal, ob du das OS auf der Red oder auf einer separaten Platte installierst - bei den von dir geschilderten Aufgaben wirst du keinen Unterschied bemerken.
Ich würde alles auf eine Platte packen, da das System ohnehin meistens idlen wird. Somit sparst du immerhin etwas Strom.

MfG Jimini


----------



## andrejox (24. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

OK. Danke für die Info


----------



## al_bundy (25. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Gibt es wirklich dramatische Unterschiede zwischen Severplatten und normale Platten?


----------



## Jimini (25. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*



al_bundy schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich dramatische Unterschiede zwischen Severplatten und normale Platten?


 Meiner Meinung nach nicht - der größte Unterschied dürfte im Preis liegen. Teilweise ist die Garantiedauer aber länger.
Anders sieht es hingegen bei explizit für den RAID-Betrieb zertifizierten Platten aus, diese melden beispielsweise nicht ganz so schnell einen Fehler ans Betriebssystem, wenn etwa das Anlaufen mal etwas länger dauert.
Ich setze aber schon seit Jahren völlig normale Festplatten ein. Mein alter Router lief mit einer alten Notebookplatte bis zur Ausmusterung völlig tadellos. Und meine Fileserver beherbergen ebenfalls gewöhnliche Platten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## marvinj (28. August 2014)

*AW: welche HDD für Server mit Debian*

Also gibt es tatsächlich keinen Unterschied zwischen ner WD Green und Red von Hardwareseite?

@Topic: Pack alles auf die Rote, du brauchst keien zusätzliche, weil es vollkommen ausreicht. Dann sparst du Geld und Strom, und somit nochmal Geld


----------

